# axis und sonderzeichen



## boskop (28. Mrz 2007)

Hallo, 

ich möchte einen Webservice in Betrieb nehmen (mit Axis 1.3), bei dem auch Sonderzeichen (wie z.B. das Euro-Zeichen) übertragen werden sollen. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass dieses nicht als Euro-Zeichen, sondern als hml-code auf dem Server ankommt: & #x20AC;

Kann ich das in Axis irgendwie konfigurieren?

Danke im Voraus, 

Boskop


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2007)

Halten wir fest: Es handelt sich um einen WEB-Service und der basiert auf XML. Das sind gleich zwei gute Gründe, warum Sonderzeichen umgewandelt werden und das ist auch gut so.

Schlauerweise würde man sie serverseitig wenn unbedingt nötig wieder zurück umwandeln. Im Falle einer Ausgabe als HTML wäre das allerdings sinnfrei...


----------



## boskop (28. Mrz 2007)

jaja, da hast du natürlich recht, aber mal abgsehen von Sinn und Unsinn an der Sache selbst... es ist so, dass der Axis-Server einwandfrei läuft, also das Zeichen verarbeitet, wenn es als Sonserzeichen daher kommt, es aber nicht Selber umwandelt, wenn es als code kommt.

Der Axis-Client hingegen, macht aus dem sonderzeichen den html code... welcher, dann aber - wie oben beschrieben - vom server nicht zurückgewandelt wird --> Schade.


----------

